

Using Parse for IoT to Create an Order Button - mattieuga
http://blog.parse.com/2015/04/01/using-parse-for-iot-to-create-an-order-button/

======
joezydeco
Spark has some interesting stuff in this area.

$19 for the upcoming Photon board, and $39 for the cellular-connected
Electron.

[https://store.spark.io/](https://store.spark.io/)

Arduino seems like overkill here.

------
PanMan
The interesting part of the Dash isn't the backend (something that can handle
API calls), but the hardware, and how cheap they can make it.

~~~
icebraining
As I mentioned in the other thread, the ESP8266 is a Wifi chip that you can
buy for $5/each on an order of 1, and can run custom code, so you'd only need
one of those plus a case, battery and button. You could probably build a
button for less than $10, without even ordering large quantities.

~~~
oasisbob
Don't forget your power regulation.

------
aikah
Does anyone knows the tech behind cloud code? how do they execute javascript
safely on the server ?

------
doomspork
The title led me to believe that Amazon had teamed up with Parse for this
which I would have found surprising.

This has nothing to do with Amazon Dash other than using a button trigger an
HTTP request.

~~~
chatmasta
I think dash announcement is why facebook is releasing this blog post now.

~~~
doomspork
The title has changed and it is now clearer, the title was originally "Amazon
Dash built on Parse".

